# Smoked Venison Roast with Q-View



## adiochiro3

Did a little PP for my students to celebrate the end of the year, but I had a few who -- for various reasons -- don't eat pork.  So I defrosted a couple of mule deer roasts and rubbed them with, pepper, Rudy's, and brown sugar.  Threw them in the smoker with the butts at 225* until they hit 150* internal temp, foiled, and took to 175* (hoping to pull it like the pork. My wife makes a great pulled venison roast in the crock pot, which I was hoping to duplicate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).  The smoke source was a mix of ash wood and hardwood lump (Ranchers).







While it would shred, I decided the presentation would be better if I sliced them across the grain.







Got a gorgeous smoke ring!  The meat was plenty moist and tender with a really nice flavor.  After feeding the non-pork eating students, there was enough to give others a sample -- many of whom had not had venison before.  The roasts did not last long, and I received many compliments.  One student -- who comes from a hunting tradition -- told me it was the best venison she had ever had! 

Thanks for looking!  Have a great Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## stwallace

Hey you know I do live in Dublin..... That looks really good!  

Hope you have a great Memorial Day weekend as well.  

Sean


----------



## adiochiro3

STWallace said:


> Hey you know I do live in Dublin..... That looks really good!
> 
> Hope you have a great Memorial Day weekend as well.
> 
> Sean


Yep, I think you were the one I told could find an excellent charcoal (Ranchers) at the Dublin OSH.  I, too, am a fellow Dubliner.  Thanks for the nice post!  Might have to grab a cup of coffee or something sometime....

James


----------



## stwallace

Thats me.  I agree..

Sean


----------

